# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Đặt mua vé máy bay Tết giá rẻ 2018

## BAY2472

*Vé máy bay Tết giá rẻ* 2018 chỉ từ 1.399.000 đồng (chưa bao gồm thuế phí) sẽ giúp bạn hiện thực giấc mơ đoàn tụ, về quê ăn một cái tết sum vầy bên cạnh những người thân yêu của mình. Vietjet khuyến mãi vé máy bay tết giá rẻ hằng năm từ những ngày đầu mở bán, thường là trung tuần tháng 9.

***������** đặt săn tìm vé giá rẻ miễn phí : 0974.072.093*

 Hãy để đội booker chuyên nghiệp săn vé máy bay tết giá rẻ 2018 cho bạn. Đặt mua vé máy bay tết sớm để có giá tốt, lời khuyên chân thành nhưng ít ai để ý.

Để có được một chiếc vé máy bay Tết giá rẻ 2018, bạn cần phải canh thời điểm hợp lý để đặt vé, không nên đặt vé quá sớm cũng như quá muộn. Ba hãng hàng không Vietjet, Jetstar và Vietnam Airlines thường mở bán vé máy bay Tết vào tháng 8, tháng 9 (đợt 1) và tháng 10, tháng 11 (đợt 2). Thông tin chính xác về ngày giờ bán vé Tết của các hãng sẽ được cập nhật trên website *bay247.biz* và Fanpage bay247.biz . Bạn nên thường xuyên theo dõi thông tin về giá vé máy bay Tết để lên kế hoạch đặt vé cho mình và người thân.


Ngoài cập nhật thông tin về ngày, giờ bán vé Tết của các hãng hàng không ra thì  Vietjet cũng cập nhật các thông tin về các chương trình ưu đãi của các hãng trong dịp Tết, quy định về vận chuyển hàng hóa trong mùa Tết 2018, quy định bay, quy định về hành lý .. .
 
_vé máy bay tết giá rẻ 2018_

*Đặt mua vé máy bay Tết 2018 vào thời điểm nào ?*

Năm nay Tết dương lịch 2018 sẽ rơi vào ngày thứ 2. Như vậy người lao động, công nhân viên chức sẽ được nghỉ thêm 2 ngày nghỉ cuối tuần nữa. Nâng tổng số ngày nghỉ Tết lên thành 3 ngày.

Tết âm lịch Mậu Tuất (Tết nguyên đán) sẽ rơi vào ngày thứ 6 (16/2/2018). Đồng nghĩa với việc người lao động, công nhân, viên chức nhà nước sẽ có thêm hai ngày nghỉ bù (mùng 2 và mùng 3 Tết âm lịch rơi vào ngày thứ 7 và chủ nhật). Nâng tổng số ngày nghỉ Tết nguyên đán lên thành 7 ngày. Cụ thể người dân trên cả nước sẽ được nghỉ Tết nguyên đán từ ngày 15/2/2018 đến hết ngày 21/2/2018 (mùng 6 Tết).

Với lịch nghỉ Tết năm nay khá dài như vậy. Bạn sẽ có cơ hội tận hưởng những phút giây đầm ấm bên gia đình của mình. Hãy lên kế hoạch đi du lịch ngay từ bây giờ để cùng gia đình đón một cái Tết thật hạnh phúc.

 
_vé máy bay tết giá rẻ đoàn viên sum vầy_

Vậy thì thời điểm nào để đặt vé máy bay tết giá rẻ 2018 tránh tình trạng giá bị đẩy lên quá cao và khan hiếm. Theo tính toán của Vietjet (.net) thì thời gian mà người dân đổ xô mua vé máy bay Tết sẽ rơi vào thời điểm trước Tết khoảng 1 tháng. Cụ thể như sau :

– Bắt đầu từ ngày 20/1/2018 đến ngày 15/2/2017 (tức ngày 4/12 đến 29/12 Tết) với hành trình bay theo chiều từ Nam ra Bắc như : Hồ Chí Minh – Hà Nội,  Hồ Chí Minh – Hải Phòng, Hồ Chí Minh – Điện Biên, Hồ Chí Minh – Đà Nẵng, Hồ Chí Minh – Thanh Hóa, Hồ Chí Minh – Nha Trang, Hồ Chí Minh – Huế, Hồ Chí Minh – Vinh, Hồ Chí Minh – Tuy Hòa, Hồ Chí Minh – Quy Nhơn, Hồ Chí Minh – Đà Lạt,….

– Từ ngày 18/2/2018 đến hết ngày 17/3/2018 (tức mùng 3 Tết đến hết tháng giêng) với hành trình bay theo chiều từ Bắc vào Nam như : Hà Nội – Hồ Chí Minh, Hà Nội – Cần Thơ, Hà Nội – Rạch Giá, Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng, Hà Nội – Nha Trang, Hà Nội – Huế, Hà Nội – Đà Lạt, Hà Nội – Ban Mê Thuột, Hà Nội – Pleiku, Hà Nội – Tuy Hòa, Hà Nội – Quy Nhơn, Hà Nội – Vinh, Hải Phòng – Hồ Chí Minh, Hải Phòng – Nha Trang, Hải Phòng – Đà Nẵng, Hải Phòng – Đà Lạt, Hải Phòng – Pleiku, Hải Phòng – Phú Quốc, Hải Phòng – Ban Mê Thuột,…

Theo lịch nghỉ Tết như trên và thời gian cao điểm mà Vietjet cung cấp đến cho bạn. Thì để mua được vé máy bay giá rẻ vào dịp Tết thì bạn nên tránh vào khoảng thời gian trên. Thời gian tốt nhất để mua vé dịp Tết là đợi các đợt mở bán vé Tết của các hãng hàng không Vietjet, Jetstar và Vietnam Airlines mà Vietjet (.net) đã nếu ở đầu bài viết.

*Bảng giá vé máy bay Tết giá rẻ 2018 của các hãng hàng không nội địa*

Tính đến thời điểm cuối tháng 6, đầu tháng 7. Hiện đã có một số hãng cung cấp thông tin về giá vé, ngày bay trong dịp Tết 2018.  xin cung cấp thông tin một số chặng bay phổ biến cho bạn. Cụ thể như sau :

*Hành trình bay theo chiều từ Nam ra Bắc (chưa có thông tin Vietjet Air)*



*Hành trình**Giá vé máy bay Tết 2018 (VNĐ)**Hãng hàng không*Hồ Chí Minh – Hà Nội3.000.000 
5.500.000
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines


Hồ Chí Minh – Hải Phòng3.000.000 
4.400.000
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines


Hồ Chí Minh – Đà Nẵng2.050.000 
3.100.000
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines


Hồ Chí Minh – Thanh Hóa3.000.000 
4.400.000
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines


Hồ Chí Minh – Vinh3.000.000 
4.400.000
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines


Hồ Chí Minh – Huế2.050.000 
3.200.000
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines


Hồ Chí Minh – Nha Trang1.550.000 
2.400.000
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines


Hồ Chí Minh – Tuy Hòa1.500.000 (tham khảo) 
3.000.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines


Hồ Chí Minh – Quy Nhơn1.500.000 (tham khảo) 
3.000.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines


Hồ Chí Minh – Đà Lạt1.550.000 
2.400.000
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines


Đà Nẵng – Hà Nội2.050.000 
399.000
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines


Đà Nẵng – Hải Phòng2.000.000 (tham khảo) 
3.000.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines


Cần Thơ – Hà Nội3.000.000 (tham khảo) 
4.200.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines


Cần Thơ – Đà Nẵng2.000.000 (tham khảo) 
3.000.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines


Huế – Hà Nội2.000.000 (tham khảo) 
3.000.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines


Ban Mê Thuột – Hà Nội3.000.000Jetstar Pacific

*Hành trình bay theo chiều từ Bắc vào Nam*



*Hành trình**Giá vé máy bay Tết 2018 (VNĐ)**Hãng hàng không*Hà Nội – Hồ Chí Minh3.000.000 
799.000
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines
Hà Nội – Cần Thơ3.500.000 (tham khảo) 
5.000.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines
Hà Nội – Rạch Giá3.500.000 (tham khảo) 
5.000.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines
Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng2.050.000 
399.000
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines
Hà Nội – Nha Trang699.000Vietnam AirlinesHà Nội – Huế2.000.000 (tham khảo) 
3.000.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines
Hà Nội – Đà Lạt3.000.000 
1.150.000
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines
Hà Nội – Ban Mê Thuột3.000.000Jetstar PacificHà Nội – Pleiku2.000.000 (tham khảo) 
3.000.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines
Hà Nội – Tuy Hòa2.500.000 (tham khảo) 
3.500.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines
Hà Nội – Quy Nhơn2.500.000 (tham khảo) 
3.500.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines
Hà Nội – Vinh2.500.000 (tham khảo) 
3.500.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines
Hải Phòng – Hồ Chí Minh3.000.000 
700.000
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines
Hải Phòng – Nha Trang2.500.000 (tham khảo) 
3.500.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines
Hải Phòng – Đà Nẵng2.000.000 (tham khảo) 
3.000.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines
Hải Phòng – Đà Lạt2.500.000 (tham khảo) 
3.500.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines
Hải Phòng – Phú Quốc3.000.000 (tham khảo) 
4.500.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines
Hải Phòng – Pleiku2.000.000 (tham khảo) 
3.000.000 (tham khảo)
Jetstar Pacific 
Vietnam Airlines

_Lưu ý:_ Giá vé được cập nhật ngày *5/9/2017* (Mỗi tuần Vietjet sẽ cập nhật bảng giá để các bạn tiện theo dõi)
Giá vé máy bay Tết 2018 trên cho ngày 8/2/2018 (23 Tết).Giá vé máy bay Tết ở trên là giá vé một chiều và chưa bao gồm thuế, phụ phí khác. Giá vé sẽ thay đổi theo từng thời điểm. Để biết được giá vé máy bay Tết 2018 chính xác nhất. Bạn liên hệ qua hotline *0905.802.094* để các bạn booker hỗ trợ báo giá và đặt vé Tết.
*Đặt mua vé máy bay Tết giá rẻ 2018 tại bay247.biz*

Để tham khảo và đặt mua những tấm vé máy bay Tết giá rẻ bạn chỉ cần truy cập https://bay247.biz  nhập hành trình bay, ngày bay. Hệ thống sẽ show ra cho bạn những tấm vé máy bay Tết rẻ nhất trong tháng (đúng với thời điểm mà bạn chọn). Ngoài ra nếu bạn không có nhiều thời gian hoặc còn phải làm nhiều việc khác thì hãy để thao tác săn vé máy bay giá rẻ, vé máy bay khuyến mãi cho đội booker chuyên nghiệp. Chúng tôi luôn nỗ lực làm hài lòng khách hàng bằng việc theo dõi sát sao giá vé máy bay khuyến mãi từng thời điểm. Khi canh được vé máy bay Tết 2018, booker sẽ chủ động nhắn tin, gọi điện hoặc Zalo / Viber cho bạn để nhanh chóng quyết định đặt vé máy bay. Hãy liên hệ tổng đài để được phục vụ. Chất lượng dịch vụ và sự hài lòng của bạn luôn là điều chúng tôi phấn đấu : cần là có – tìm là thấy.

Quý khách có thể gọi trực tiếp phòng vé chúng tôi để tư vấn và ������ đặt săn tìm vé giá rẻ miễn phí : *0974.072.093*
������ Hotline : *0974.072.093 - 0905.802.094*

CHUYÊN : Vé máy bay - săn vé máy bay giá rẻ - vé máy bay tết 2018


http://vemaybayonline.biz/tin-khuyen...et-gia-re-2018

----------

